# Solar panels



## maingate (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been trawling the internet for a solar panel and have been amazed at the prices being asked by the `Leisure` outlets. It is apparent that we are being ripped off on price.

Eventually I found this site www.stonewindandsolar.co.uk.

They have 2 solar panels suitable for m/homes at very good prices.

50 watt monocrystalline panel with charge controller, cable, Sikaflex adhesive, cable and waterproof cable fitting (for roof or wall) and instructions. This is on offer at £189.50 (inc. vat)

90 watt monocrystalline panel with charge controller and everything as above at £315.00.

This also includes the cost of posting.

I have just ordered the 90 watt panel.


----------



## bevdrew (Jul 8, 2010)

You could have got an 80W for £185 from the ebay seller we used, comes with 20amp Regulator, Bypass Diode, Cable and MC4 Connectors. Free postage. The sikaflex and waterproof gland should only cost you up to a max of £20 on top of this.

Here:
Brand New PV 80 watts Solar Panel (80w) on eBay (end time 23-Jul-10 14:44:51 BST)


----------



## maingate (Jul 8, 2010)

I do not feel comfortable buying from an unknown supplier on an internet auction site.

I am dealing directly with an established British company. This means that I have rights in law if there was to be any future problems. The way things are, British companies need a bit of help. At least a middle man is not creaming off the profit.

If you are happy with your deal, then I am pleased for you bevdrew.

BTW When I checked your link, I also was given the details of this supplier by a caravanner. His setup was blowing fuses all the time. You contact them through a company called Therapy 2000. They are suppliers of medical equipment and not solar panels. This is a guy called Phil who has a sideline in Solar panels, so best of luck if you have problems.


----------



## bevdrew (Jul 8, 2010)

We are very happy with our panels/setup - had for 10 months now, working brilliantly with no problems. 

We had done our research and chose these (in our opinion) as the best buy for our purposes. They arrived within 2 days, well packaged and working. The British Ebay seller was very helpfull too as he has been selling these panels for a while alongside his other wares. 

Was only trying to help others who may be thinking of buying solar panels.

If you are happy with your (more expensive deal) then I too are happy, for you.


----------



## tony (Jul 8, 2010)

surely if you buy on ebay & pay through paypal then if you have problems you will be ok.
tony


----------



## barnybg (Jul 8, 2010)

*Solar ?*

Bought off ebay UK,beginning of the year,full kit with 100 watt panel,and delivered to my door in ...Bulgaria  for £380,an important factor if having a solar panel,is having more batteries,so TWO or more,in tandum,so far brill,no probs,totally self sufficient now.


----------



## watchthis (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Maingate
This might sound like a silly question but how do you attach it to the roof?..do you just put brackets on the panel and then 'stick' it or do you screw the brackets to the roof and then fit the panel to the brackets?
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## bevdrew (Jul 8, 2010)

Screw the panels onto brackets - we used alu angle from B&Q along two edges - and stick the brackets to the roof with Sikaflex


----------



## maingate (Jul 8, 2010)

watchthis said:


> Hi Maingate
> This might sound like a silly question but how do you attach it to the roof?..do you just put brackets on the panel and then 'stick' it or do you screw the brackets to the roof and then fit the panel to the brackets?
> Bye for now
> Freddie


Hi watchthis,

Bevdrew is correct, you attach the brackets to the solar panel and set it up where you want it. Then it is best to mark the places for the brackets, clean off any muck and/or wax polish, slightly roughen up the paintwork to get a key and then apply the glue.
Most places recommend Sikaflex. If you have something else which is as good, then use that. Stone wind and solar recommend drilling the hole for the cable underneath the solar panel position if possible. If not, they provide the waterproof cable entry gland anyway.


----------



## barnybg (Jul 8, 2010)

*solar*

In the ' kit ' i purchased,the special mounting kit which was £40 was 4 strips of angled aluminium with holes drilled in and some small nuts and bolts,enabling mounting to be tilted to an angle,but to do so,you need access to your van roof ??
Ok for the actual mounting,but are you going to carry a ladder with you when you go away so as to tilt solar panel again,no, and if you mount it at rear where your roof rack is,then you cant use that then.I mounted mine in the middle of van,and if you dont need to ' tilt ' then only 2 strips of angle required,if cheaper in your local diy store,make sure its thick or strong enough though as at  50 +  miles per hour,surprising the forces and stress  working on a stiff heavy kite like object....maybe a small type spoiler/deflector in leading edge ?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 8, 2010)

hi, i used two 3ins aluminium angle fixed at each end to the edge of the trailer roof. fitted 3 x80wtt panels side by side. the angle allows space underneath as they can get warm. and stops wind from entering under the front . they have been on 9 yrs and never let me down. at the time 120quid each in maroc. now about 200 quid .or get the ebay panels at 185 good price that. i also have 400-600 amp bank of bank of batteries depends if i,m using them else where. at home i park close to house and power my house fridge /freezer in the summer for free, by using an extension lead from the inverter. in the truck i also use a household 240v fridge when travelling.


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I got my new 90 watt Solar Panel this morning. Set it up and it works very well. I am not putting it on the roof but will have it free standing.

Although I have an overcab, my roof is flat. Near newbury, I hit a low branch which damaged my Status aerial. I do not intend to damage this panel with my lack of vision. There is loads of storage space in my van, so that will not be a problem.

When I started this thread, what I did not say was that I did not buy the full kit, as I already have a regulator (for the wind turbine) and I did not need the Sikaflex for the roof mounting. All told, it cost me £220.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 13, 2010)

Good find on the panels. I too have been amazed at the prices charged by leisure outlets. Like £600 for a decent sized panel... and we were always told these things would come down in price to affordable levels, but that doesn't seem to have happened.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 13, 2010)

My 85w panel hangs between the roof bars on 4 hinges. This allows me to undo either edge and stand it up (with struts) to face the sun better. If you want picture & details PM me. NB my 'BP solar' panel was made in.... China.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 13, 2010)

panels have been cheap every where but uk. now the internet is letting you know how much you should be paying.i payed 120 quid each for 80wt panels in maroc 8yr ago. they are now at around the internet price so its all about the same. last year 150wt panels were about 175 quid in maroc a few mates bought them but they are a big panel. i like the 80,s if one breaks you dont lose alot of power.


----------



## maingate (Jul 13, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> My 85w panel hangs between the roof bars on 4 hinges. This allows me to undo either edge and stand it up (with struts) to face the sun better. If you want picture & details PM me. NB my 'BP solar' panel was made in.... China.


Thanks Mastodon but I have a Burstner 747. It is about 3 storeys high.

I would get a nose bleed if I got on the roof.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 14, 2010)

maingate said:


> Thanks Mastodon but I have a Burstner 747. It is about 3 storeys high.
> 
> I would get a nose bleed if I got on the roof.



Got a ladder on the back, but I can stand on the sofa and furtle through the heki...


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> ... I can stand on the sofa and furtle through the heki...


 
...is that legal?

I've been looking at the freestanding option. Our access has a lot of low branches that get even lower when it rains  Be interesting to hear how you get on, maingate


----------



## vwalan (Jul 14, 2010)

free standing is ok ,but if you go to the supermarket etc you have to put it away to drive if they are on the roof they are prmenantly gettiong the sun .we hope. yes it would be nice to tip them but then it gives the game away. stealth . its like having a satalight. see the ones in wnter in southern spain big dish gives the game away. no sat its best.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had a cunning plan!!!!!!!

The back of my van has 2 small locker doors which open into the Huuuge garage. I am making a box which will house my solar panel. 

I will open one of the small garage doors, slide out the solar panel and generate loads of watts and amps and thingy`s.

Then, when it gets dark, I will slide the solar panel back into the garage and shut the locker door.

Simples!

Cunning or what?

As my granny used to say, `There is no substitute for brains`

BTW. There is nothing wrong with a good furtle.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2010)

TrottersIndependentTrader said:


> Ah bit like what tuggers do, move it round the van as the sun moves and bring it in when it rains, gets dark or are going out
> 
> I can't really say to much as I dare say when I get my first panel it will be free standing for a while but I have three kids to send out in the rain to fetch it in


Hi,

I will not be having it free standing.

The idea is to open the small locker door at the rear, slide it out and support the outer end with a small folding stand attached to the panel. When it gets dark, just slide it back in and shut the door.

When it arrived, I laid it flat in the shade and plugged it in (I have a plug in connection already fitted for the wind turbine). The output was very good in the shade, so it does not need direct sunlight. It would probably pop the 7.5 amp fuse in the circuit anyway.

I have almost finished the box that will fit in the garage to house the panel. It is raised about 6" off the floor on 4 legs and I have made a 40 mm lip around the top. This is so I can store lightweight (but bulky) items on top of the box. It has actually increased my storage capacity.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 15, 2010)

you are wishfull thinking. i wish my panels could put out the ratings you hope for.works on paper maybe but in real life not quite so good. even at the best time of day on the best day of the year. have lots fun though watching it all for awhile though. bet you get another one soon.cheers alan.


----------



## Nolly (Jul 15, 2010)

Have used free standing 40watts panel for the past 2 years and been very pleased with results especially during winter months when the sun is very low. 
Regards Nolly.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi vwalan,

You only get what you pay for.

Yours only cost 20 riyal in the Casbah.

Don`t expect to get much out of them.

Mine on the other hand is the real deal.

ps Have you been on your roof lately?

There is probably an inch of sand (or goat dung) covering them.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 15, 2010)

dont be daft its peeing it down here in sunny cornwall. 
20 riyal one dirham. yes you do have to clean them regulary. think mine are solarelec made in italy i think. i do use a solara 50wt panel loose in the garage for topping up car batteries saves leccy at home. not good at moment last two weeks havehad to plug my fridge back into the mains .bahhhhh british summer. have filled all the water butts up and all containers i can find. cant waste water by paying to flush the bog. i,m a cheap skate really. i catch water dripping off the van as well saves paying for it. could do with big underground tanks and a solar powered pump to fill the hot water. will do it one day.


----------



## mark7 (Jul 15, 2010)

bevdrew said:


> You could have got an 80W for £185 from the ebay seller we used, comes with 20amp Regulator, Bypass Diode, Cable and MC4 Connectors. Free postage. The sikaflex and waterproof gland should only cost you up to a max of £20 on top of this.
> 
> Here:
> Brand New PV 80 watts Solar Panel (80w) on eBay (end time 23-Jul-10 14:44:51 BST)




Just orderd this and it will come in a few days, will let you know how it works, cant wait....thats about £1000 spent this year on my van!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulhag (Jul 15, 2010)

mark7 said:


> Just orderd this and it will come in a few days, will let you know how it works, cant wait....thats about £1000 spent this year on my van!!!!!!!!!


Hi Mark7, if you require mounts for your panel I can get them for £30 a pair similair but solid alu with stainless steel screws to those sold here :-
Solar Panel Mounts
Cheap as chips.
Interesting reading about your different opinions on solar panels, I went down the same path many years ago, after researching for months I bought a few panels off ebay at a fraction of the cost compared to a leisure dealer. These solar panels work and perform perfectly (I have tested the amps being pushed) and are exactly the same as what the dealers try and sell you.  I left the TV & satellite receiver on all night a few years ago (13-14hrs) went to the beach at 10 returned at 5 to find batteries fully charged, not bad but it was perfect conditions.


----------



## maingate (Jul 15, 2010)

Why would you want a 20 amp regulator?

It is capable of handling 240 watts. Not many people will have 3 x 80 watt panels.

Whoever is selling this kit has no electrical knowledge. If you see my earlier post you will see that the company address is for a business selling medical aids. That is fine if your commode is faulty. I am not sure what redress you have on a solar panel. Buyer beware!!!!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 15, 2010)

even 3x 80wt panels dont put out 20 amp .but never mind lets you add on later. they are a good price . you need afew of you to club together ,very cheap then. solar as just been too expensive here for so long people think the cheap prices are too good to believe but they should have been this price 10 yr ago. uk is behind even third world countries as far as this tecnology. whole villages in africa are using solar to power every thing. its strange if you go in to an internet cafe in the desert as you know there is no real leccy yet satalights are on every house /mud brickhouse. colour tv every where. its amazing.


----------



## kenandlynne (Jul 16, 2010)

*Hi, are you the Nolly who is Bunter and Terry's mate*



Nolly said:


> Have used free standing 40watts panel for the past 2 years and been very pleased with results especially during winter months when the sun is very low.
> Regards Nolly.



If you are this is Ken, remember the old 7 Balls Friday drink up's ?


----------



## Nolly (Jul 16, 2010)

kenandlynne said:


> If you are this is Ken, remember the old 7 Balls Friday drink up's ?



Sorry Ken.
Wrong Nolly, but we have something in common if he likes a drink or two.
Regards Nolly.


----------



## Vennwood (Jul 17, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will not be having it free standing.
> 
> ...



I hope it works well for you but have to say I have my doubts.

1. Output from Solar happens from dawn to dusk so you will need to get up early.
2. It will be difficult to get solar energy while driving or in carparks etc.
3. Will you be happy leaving it out when you are away from the van?
4. Roof mounted panels are out of sight out of mind - so look at security
5. Anything less than 80W is virtually useless in winter unless it is used only for keeping the battery topped up for the alarm 
6. Solar panels rarely produce maximum output other than on midsummers day in perfect conditions so be prepared for lower results - maybe only a couple of amps per day in winter.
7.  If you use your MH in winter then solar panels will be virtually useless unless you have more than 120W


----------



## biggirafe (Jul 17, 2010)

Here you go a couple of photos of how they are fitted to the roof of our mh












The sikaflex glue is amazing if you use it with the primer. It bonds to the shell of the MH and won't come off, don't mistake it for the window joint sealer which is a different thing altogether.

Its been said before with Solarpanels you do need to do the maths and work out how much power you personally use. For us with children it was pointless trying to get enough panels to compensate for the lighting etc in winter, the roof just is not big enough even on a Kontiki   So I opted for quite a small one which does the job in summer and keeps the battery conditioned in winter.


----------



## Vennwood (Jul 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Its been said before with Solarpanels you do need to do the maths and work out how much power you personally use. For us with children it was pointless trying to get enough panels to compensate for the lighting etc in winter, the roof just is not big enough even on a Kontiki   So I opted for quite a small one which does the job in summer and keeps the battery conditioned in winter.



Totally agree.  We have a total of 434W on our roof and still don't have enough in the winter months.  (And we clean them regularly)


----------



## maingate (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions on solar panels.

I believe that because we never stay anywhere for a long time, we have a workable system. We prefer coastal locations and the wind turbine works well there (clean air flow).

I do not want the solar panel on the high, flat roof as we get into some very small narrow roads and lanes. The only disadvantage of my set up is that I need to slide the panel back into the van when we leave it. We only ever do that to walk the dogs for an hour at a time.

My regulator can take the wind turbine output and also a solar panel output of up to 100 watts.

If we find ourselves still short of power, then I might fit a water wheel.


----------



## NicknClair (Jul 17, 2010)

Vennwood said:


> I hope it works well for you but have to say I have my doubts.
> 
> 1. Output from Solar happens from dawn to dusk so you will need to get up early.
> 2. It will be difficult to get solar energy while driving or in carparks etc.
> ...



Wise words!!

Couple of things that's missing; 
Current battery bank sizes should be looking at more than a total of170ah in this day and age of motorhomes. Without a good battery bank, when the solar is "producing" we need plenty of storage capacity to soak it up (not including the fact that the newer the MH, the more juice it seems to use).

Back-up plan, always have one if mother nature hasn't assisted in producing enough sunshine. This can be done in many ways, my preference is a 50A B2B charger (have diesel in the tank for running the engine, it's lightweight and produces a mass amount of charge even at idle speed). Maingate seems to like the green way of Wind Generator, others pick portable generators (this in itself has another set of issues attached like extra fuel and storage, plus you are still depending on the factory mains charger's capability of recoving batteries quickly).

Monitoring the power - standard gauges just do not cut it. Look at investing in a Battery Monitor (Sterling's PMP, NASA, Alden's Ordijauge). This gives a complete overview of amp hour consumption, what is going in and out and in most cases, readings that help you judge your true battery capacity/what is left available as usable power.

I have been convinced of roof mounted panels, purely because the weather up till now has produced cracking results. Time will tell as in 2 weeks we tour France, so will be good to compare this year's use of the motorhome with last years.


----------

